# Ko Samui Big Game Fishing



## Mendez (14. April 2018)

Moin,
im Januar 2019 werden wir mit unseren Frauen ein Paar Tage auf der Insel verbringen. 1 Tag gehört uns. Kennt jemand einen zuverlässigen Anbieter? Ich Netz gibt es nicht so viele Angebote. Danke


----------



## ullsok (16. April 2018)

*AW: Ko Samui Big Game Fishing*

Ich war zwar schon paar mal in Thailand aber noch nie auf Koh Samui.
Habe daher nur die Links aber keine Erfahrung dazu:
http://fishingkohtao.com/
http://www.attackfishingtour.com/

#h


----------



## Silverfish1 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Ko Samui Big Game Fishing*

BG in Thailand, da kannst du das Angelzeug gepflegt daheim lassen. Da ist alles so überfischt... da sollte man den Urlaub am Strand oder sonst wo genieß. Aber angeln Nein danke !


----------



## chef (17. April 2018)

*AW: Ko Samui Big Game Fishing*

Sind mehrere Berichte von mir zum Hochseeangeln in Thailand hier online. 
Den Golf von Thailand(Samui) würde ich eher nicht so empfehlen. Aber man kann auch dort noch was fangen, allerdings nicht mit den 0/8/15 Touri-Ausfahrten. Da muss man schon weiter raus. Musst vor Ort mal schauen und dich umhören, war schon länger nimmer da.
In der Andamanensee geht schon noch was, viel Sailfish bis 3m, aber auch GT, Königsmakrelen u Barracuda.


----------



## NoMono (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich war 2014 auf Koh Samui und KohTao!
Geangelt habe ich auf Samui nicht, da dort wie schon erwähnt wegen Überfischung nicht viel zu holen ist!

Ganz anders sieht es auf Koh Tao aus, da hatten wir Glasklares Wasser und viel Fisch!
Ich bin mit Marc von www.fishingkohtao.com rausgefahren und hatte nach 15min schleppen gleich einen kleinen Black Marlin am Band!
Der Drill am leichten Gerät hat echt Laune gemacht!
Sonst fingen wir noch etliche White Snapper, diverse Travellys und hatte noch einen Fehlbiss von einem Sailfisch!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, die Meinung von Silverfish1 ist recht verbreitet, aber ich hab die gleichen Erfahrungen wie NoMono gemacht. Auf Koh Tao kann man noch gut fischen, zwischen den Inseln gibt es eine schnelle und angenheme Fähre.  Generell sollte man aber zum Angeln die Andamanensee dem Golf von Thailand vorziehen.


----------



## Esogs (11. Dezember 2018)

Hi Frankenfisch, 
Ist das Video von Dir?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. Dezember 2018)

Ganz genau


----------

